# MF 135 forks



## springhouse (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,
My MF135 would like some new forks for my muck fork.
I have googled all over but cant find a manufacturer / supplier for just the forks (square ones)
Does anyone know where I can get a new set from or the whole bucket.

Kind regards

Stephen


----------



## alleyyooper (Oct 23, 2004)

Here in the USA we would just go to a supplier of metal/welding shop and buy the square stock the size we needed. If we didn't have a way to cut it to so they were not to long we would have the supplier do that as well.


 Al


----------

